# check engine light



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

Where is the Evap canister located on my 05 m6. I remember seeing a thread saying it was located above the right rear wheel near the gas tank. Well I have to smoke test it or should it be visible if there's a problem


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It probably won't be visible but it is up right in back of the passenger's wheel


----------



## SB71 (Feb 20, 2016)

I found it, it's pretty easy to get to. Not sure what I'm looking for it just looks like a plastic canister with a hose run into it, some type of plastic screen material inside it, nothing looks out of the ordinary I guess. Should I get some type of voltage reading on the connector?


----------

